# 3 Days for snapper



## jugislandrelic (May 2, 2017)

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...62788&ca=bd628b2c-68dc-486f-ae9c-02ba607606cc


Thank you ROY!


----------



## crappiecatchin (May 2, 2017)

Gone from bad to worse.


----------



## trubluau (May 2, 2017)

This is the Feds telling the States to kiss their ....  If you read the article they say "since the state seasons are so long, then that cuts into the quota for the federal numbers. Even though they admit that there are more snapper and bigger sizes than anytime in the last 10 years. This is absolutely ridiculous. For west Florida, Alabama, Mississippi, Louisiana, and Texas this wont effect them bc they have plenty of Snapper waters within state waters but for those of us that fish the rest of Florida, this sucks. There are plenty of snapper out there but not many within 9 miles. Sorry for the rant


----------



## jaymax00 (May 2, 2017)

The FEDS are a joke on so many levels! That's all I have right now.


----------



## Rabun (May 3, 2017)

NOAASense!!


----------



## flatheadpatrol (May 3, 2017)

Filet and release my friends...filet and release.


----------



## crappiecatchin (May 3, 2017)

flatheadpatrol said:


> Filet and release my friends...filet and release.



Less mess at the docks


----------



## Stonewall 2 (May 3, 2017)

Just CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored me off got two boys growing up want to go fish off shore one has been twice the youngest this will be his first trip if we go when we are at SGI the 3rd week of June hard to justify taking the trip when we can only keep four grouper if we can catch the right species of grouper and get past the red snapper no trigger fish no amberjack this is getting absurd! 

I know a guide down there that took some Feds out to survey the red snapper several years ago had their own numbers got on his boat and they said this is where we are going and said why there are no snapper there. Didn't matter that's where they did their survey.


----------



## Michael F Sights (May 4, 2017)

NOAA is either corrupt or incompetent. Either way they are a joke!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 4, 2017)

I remember when triggerfish weren`t considered much more than trash fish. The secret was that they were sold as "ocean perch".


----------



## Stonewall 2 (May 4, 2017)

http://www.al.com/news/index.ssf/2016/01/kingpins_of_the_gulf_make_mill.html

This will put a bad taste in your mouth!


----------



## Big7 (May 4, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I remember when triggerfish weren`t considered much more than trash fish. The secret was that they were sold as "ocean perch".



I thought that too.. UNTIL I tried one. They eat good to me!

Ain't never seen the sandals but a bud of mine from Homestead
That regularly goes all the way to the  Bahamas said they make sandals
out of the skin.

Would take a mess anytime.


----------



## MudDucker (May 5, 2017)

Feds are a part of the corrupt sale of our fish stock to corrupt commercial fishing operations.  Snapper population is at nearly record high!


----------



## 2degrees (May 9, 2017)

We need to push to close the season to everyone.  Then we will see big money stop thinking about "conservation".  Why does it matter how many fish are harvested near shore?  If they are on artificial reefs then the fish would not have been there naturally.  Also it would make more seance to have a slot limit like they do on reds.  According to the data the big fish produce more young.


----------



## mlbowfin (May 10, 2017)

another blow to the livelihood of coastal guides, one more example of Government out of control! womb to tomb...


----------

